# Dublin to Dingle - campsite recommendations



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi all

Next month, the wife and I are planning to head down to South West (Dingle Bay) area of Ireland after visiting friends in Donabate near Dublin. Planning to take the N21/N70 route and expecting it to take about 6 hours at least so will probably look to split it up into a couple of days. 

Anyone got any great site recommendations for somewhere halfway (nearer to Dublin maybe) along the route?

Don't need much, just a shower block and some peace and quiet.

Thanks alot,
Steve


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

b6x said:


> Hi all
> 
> Next month, the wife and I are planning to head down to South West (Dingle Bay) area of Ireland after visiting friends in Donabate near Dublin. Planning to take the N21/N70 route and expecting it to take about 6 hours at least so will probably look to split it up into a couple of days.
> 
> ...


So I reckon you will be on the N7 before you get to Limerick so how about this site at Roscrea >MHF campsite DB<

Maybe a bit far but the M7 will help you on your way, otherwise I can't help you but its a bump  of your thread anyway


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

If you want to stay on a direct route from Dublin to South West then as
Sallytraffic says, Streamstown Caravan & Camping Park, in Roscrea seems
to fit the bill

http://www.camping-ireland.ie/caravan-parks/camping.php?id=92

If you want to take a detour here and there you may find something from
this list

http://www.camping-ireland.ie/parks.html

Lots of info on that site about where to visit and things to do


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

If you are staying in Dublin stay at Camac south side of city.
One in Rush is all static and tourer are just piled in anyway.Not a very nice site.
Not many sites in the centre of country.
Wild Camping spots in Killaloe on the Shannon just a few mile of the N7.
Hope you have a great time in Dingle.


----------



## konit (Oct 8, 2006)

Wild Camping spots in Killaloe 

Killaloe is a lovely town.

whereabouts can you wild camp?


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

konit

If you are coming from Gort as you go over the bridge on your right in between river and canal.
Place for about 5 campers {tight}

Not for anyone with children due to river and canal.


----------



## konit (Oct 8, 2006)

ah OK, I know it & your right, not suitable for kiddies.
Thanks!


Killaloe is worth the visit + there's Anchor point motorhomes just 5-6 minutes down the road from it


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

konit said:


> Wild Camping spots in Killaloe
> 
> Killaloe is a lovely town.
> 
> whereabouts can you wild camp?


Hi. Is it generally safe to wild camp here? Not really thought of that as an option to be honest.

Thanks alot.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

b6x
Yes. 
No Problem anytime we were there.

Walk across bridge for a meal or drinks in pub on corner on left. 
Chairs outside and you can watch the boats going up and down the river.


----------



## joeirish (Feb 5, 2008)

konit said:


> Wild Camping spots in Killaloe
> 
> Killaloe is a lovely town.
> 
> whereabouts can you wild camp?


Best place to camp in Killaloe is between the river and the canal. Go across the bridge (coming form the Limerick Dublin side) and turn left into the car park with the french public toilet/Dr Who tardis machine thingy on your left. Continue through the car park past the Waterways Ireland garage and down the narrow strip of road next to the canal. Park up near the No Overnight Camping signs. I often see MHs there when I go past on my way to work.

Hope this helps.

Joe

BTW Taras Speciality Beer House (back over the bridge and turn right. Pub is on the left a little way along) has over 80 different types of Irish, English, Belgian, Australian, US (and other countries) beers. Most bottled but some interesting beers always on tap. If you l ike something else besides Guinness...


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> b6x said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


We are at that very site tonight  Visit the Abbey down the road - its a 15 minute walk each way but lovely 

We are heading back to Dublin and staying at Cammac on the night before the ferry - we stayed there three years ago and its fine too


----------

